# How Much $ Was Your First Uber App Tip?



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

I received my first Uber Tip via the App yesterday... $6.00 on a $5.35 fare, which was pretty [email protected]@L. Subsequent Tips via the App at 80%, 5% cash tips and remaining 15% no tip. This is a BIG improvement.

Strangely enough, I received more Lyft pings this week - tips as follows: 85% tipped via the App, 5% tipped cash, 5% tipped both on the App and in cash and the remaining 5% did not tip.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

I get tips more than before. Definitely an improvement.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

On the Uber match day I got $1 in tips.

I get consistently good tips though in my area so I wasn't complaining.

My biggest to date was $8 on a $41 ride.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

This should have started five years ago. But kudos to whoever was behind pushing for it now at corporate. People are getting back into monetary driver appreciation. Some never will. But most people have a heart and will at least consider it now. Everyone encouraged tipping before except for one giant blackhole in the transportation cosmos. This is a welcome step in the right direction.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ayad said:


> This should have started five years ago. But kudos to whoever was behind pushing for it now at corporate. People are getting back into monetary driver appreciation. Some never will. But most people have a heart and will at least consider it now. Everyone encouraged tipping before except for one giant blackhole in the transportation cosmos. This is a welcome step in the right direction.


" YEAR OF THE DRIVER"!

I think the guy who quit set it up.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> View attachment 141823


That smartaxx deserves a rerating.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

$20


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

I think it was $3. I gotta say, I'm surprised some folks are actually tipping. Definitely an improvement, but I'm not holding my breath that it will hold up.

So far (this week) I've noticed that the Lfyt riders seem to have no problem tossing me a $5. The Uber riders are tipping anywhere from $1 to $3 tops.



Fuber in their faces said:


> View attachment 141823


What a %^&*$# Richard!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

My first was $2 on match day (only tip that day) which made it $4. My biggest so far (in app) was $3 on a minimum ride so that effectively doubled my take. As of now, maybe one in ten riders tip me in app, that's kind of a generous approximation.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> View attachment 141823


That's just wrong.


----------



## Londonman (Mar 26, 2017)

Best tip so far is $10 the other day by a young couple on a $25 fare.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

First and only tip in-app to date since roll out: $2.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

I've had 11 $2 tips and a $1.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Two $3 tips. Uber is not matching one of them, currently...cs working on it.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Match day - did one ride from a concert (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers). All drivers were offline waiting for a surge. It wasn't coming. So I went online and the guy pulled out cash for a tip in advance. I told him about uber match day. After a trip to taco bell drive through pax tipped $20 in app and it was matched by uber. So my cut of the fare went from $11.50 to $51.50. Never going to have it that good again.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

$5


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> View attachment 141823


----------



## Dragan (Jul 24, 2017)

corniilius said:


>





Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I received my first Uber Tip via the App yesterday... $6.00 on a $5.35 fare, which was pretty [email protected]@L. Subsequent Tips via the App at 80%, 5% cash tips and remaining 15% no tip. This is a BIG improvement.
> 
> Strangely enough, I received more Lyft pings this week - tips as follows: 85% tipped via the App, 5% tipped cash, 5% tipped both on the App and in cash and the remaining 5% did not tip.


Not bad ratio


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My first in app was $6. 
I received 10 in app for a total $28.00.
I received 12 cash tips. Total $77.00
I received 1 item as a tip , 12oz red bull 

23 out of 46 rides tipped. 

I have received hundreds of cash tips in my 2 plus years ... Only 4 or 5 have been $1.00. In 4 days of driving with in app tipping, 4- $1.00 tips . 

Of the tips I received in app, only one of them do I think I'd have received in cash. 
Also, I think my cash tips went up because of the in app tipping. 50 % of riders tipping is definitely an improvement. I've had weeks that I made more money in tips but I don't think I've had 50% tip if so not many. I have had weeks that I made more in tips. 


Cash tips, 3-$4.00. 9-$5.00 1-$20.00=$77.00

In app.tip,4-$1.00 1-$2.00 1-$3.00 2-$4.00, 1-$5.00, 1-$6.00= $28.00

$105.00 in tips. 


I think the all the $1.00 tips are people who never used to tip. As I said in 2 years I've received maybe 4 or 5 $1.00 tips. In 4 days I've received 4. 

In my area tips are weird. I've had weeks tjat I've made more in cash than in app, and I've had weeks of $0 tips.


----------

